# Spearing Decoys Build Along!



## Drakegunner

Getting prepared to start spearing for the first time. Can't tell you how may times I've read this thread. 

Lot's of talent on here. I've never speared before and already am excited to start carving my own dekes.

anyone have any new decoys to show off?


----------



## Ed Rosenquist

Any new decoys carved out? Let's get this thread going again!!!


----------

